# BASIC Problem



## Westbär (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit "Ur-BASIC".
In meinem Programm soll eine While Schleife einen INPUT sooft wiederholen bist man EXIT eingegeben hat. Das macht man mit einem DO-WHILE Loop.
Mein Code sieht nun so aus.


```
DO WHILE command# != "exit"
PRINT "Nein, danke"
LOOP
```

Nun sagt der Compiler (FreeBASIC) mir immer einen Fehler.


> basic.bas(8) error 25: Invalid data types, found '!' in 'DO WHILE command# != "exit"'
> basic.bas(8) error 3: Expected End-of-Line, found '!' in 'DO WHILE command# != "exit"'



Ich weiß das an der Bedingung was falsch ist nur ich finde keinen Ausweg d.h ich finde keinen anderen Operator als != 

Hoffe es kann mir wer helfen, 

Gruß


----------



## PhoenixLoe (6. August 2007)

OK, langsam.
Zum einen gibt es den Operator != in den Basic-Sprachen nicht. Der gehört in die Kategorie der C-basierten Sprachen. In Basic lautet der Ungleich-Operator <>.
Zum anderen steht das Rautenzeichen hinter der command-Variable für einen numerischen Datentyp. Du willst aber diese Variable mit einer Zeichenkette vergleichen, was folglich zu einem Fehler führen wird. Verwende statt der Raute das Dollarzeichen.

Der modifizierte, lauffähige Code sieht so aus:

```
( ... )

DO WHILE command$ <> "exit"( ... )

PRINT "Nein, danke."

( ... )
LOOP

(...)
```
Gruß
PhoenixLoe


----------



## Westbär (6. August 2007)

Vielen Dank!
Werde es gleich testen.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


Gruß


----------

